# Coil gaps



## Robert Howes

How insanely neat is this coiling. This is the factory fitted dual for the Kangertech subtank RTA. On every tutorial I have seen everyone is crazy about pinching the coils together but with the factory coil there is just a slight gap between the coils, about just enough to slide a piece paper through. So the question here is why???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Its neat enough, the gap will create a little more surface area for juice to vape off. 

Why?? Not to sure. But im sure this coil was machine wound, they would use a thread, Like a bolt to wrap it perhaps.. so that little gap would be the jig lines it used to wrap when keeping straight.... Im sure this coil would vape quite nicely...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes




----------



## Riddle

Interesting. How does that coil vape?


----------



## free3dom

The factory RBA coils are just beautiful on these new devices, but they do seem to have increased ramp time. If that is the case, you could just heat it up and compress it a little - should help with the ramp time a little, but not that much. Personally, while I appreciate the pre-built coils, I tend to just yank them out and replace them.

Will be interesting to hear your thoughts on the SubTank ones though


----------



## Andre

Yeah, agree with @whatalotigot - probably machine wound - and I presume it is just easier to set that up with the little gaps. Scientifically it has been proven that the "no gap" and tensioned micro coil is the most effective coil, but the jury is still out whether that translates into a better vape. Some say yes, some say no. I use both and for me there really is no discernible difference in the vape.


----------



## Riddle

On one of rip trippers videos of the lemo, he explains that if he uses a thinner PG dominant juice he compresses them. But when using a thicker VG juice he leaves those gaps. Does it not maybe assist with the wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

IMO coils should be tight and touching. or atleast even... This premade coil is good. tiny gaps are ok..

Rip tripper I think say that becasue of VG being thicker then PG. if the coil is closely wound, not much space for the thick VG to seep into the wick in the middle. I dont know tho... Wicking is Alot easier with a tight coil tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

I don't know yet riddle. Tank came with a single 0.5ohm coil already in the tank so I tanked up with that to start. Yum yum so far.


----------



## stevie g

I think the spacing thing really does allow the full surface of the wire to vaporize the juice. Have you guys seen the coil of the Atlantis tank... I think you would be very surprised?.


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Yeah, agree with @whatalotigot - probably machine wound - and I presume it is just easier to set that up with the little gaps. Scientifically it has been proven that the "no gap" and tensioned micro coil is the most effective coil, but the jury is still out whether that translates into a better vape. Some say yes, some say no. I use both and for me there really is no discernible difference in the vape.



I can't tell the difference either.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

This is pretty much how the Atlantis coil looks, Very wide spacing and about AWG24

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

I noticed that conventional squeezed micro coils gunk up quicker than a spaced coil. Flavour almost no difference. Temp I'm not sure but logic dictates that a micro has more efficient heat transfer as @Andre says. Something to try next time I rebuild I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

i use both ugly and neat coils in my reo mini. what i find is that ugly coil seems hotter to me and also crackles more. in terms of flavour and vapour i cant see a real difference. on the other hand i find the opposite true to what @Gazzacpt has found. the ugly/spaced micro coils seem to gunk up alot quicker imo. this however could be related to the juice used and pg/vg ratio differences but i dont really see how..

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> i use both ugly and neat coils in my reo mini. what i find is that ugly coil seems hotter to me and also crackles more. in terms of flavour and vapour i cant see a real difference. on the other hand i find the opposite true to what @Gazzacpt has found. the ugly/spaced micro coils seem to gunk up alot quicker imo. this however could be related to the juice used and pg/vg ratio differences but i dont really see how..



I can also confirm what @Marzuq says
When I try a spaced coil on my Reo there is more snap crackle and pop
Flavour is still good 

I just prefer the less noisy compressed coil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Marzuq said:


> i use both ugly and neat coils in my reo mini. what i find is that ugly coil seems hotter to me and also crackles more. in terms of flavour and vapour i cant see a real difference. on the other hand i find the opposite true to what @Gazzacpt has found. the ugly/spaced micro coils seem to gunk up alot quicker imo. this however could be related to the juice used and pg/vg ratio differences but i dont really see how..


Thats quite odd. Seems some testing is needed. I always space the coils I know I'm going to vape a NET on. Going to do a day on a spaced and a day on a squeezed coil with the same juice take pics and post here. Lets see maybe my brain is fooling me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats quite odd. Seems some testing is needed. I always space the coils I know I'm going to vape a NET on. Going to do a day on a spaced and a day on a squeezed coil with the same juice take pics and post here. Lets see maybe my brain is fooling me


Will be interesting. I have found the same as you re NETs, i.e., quicker gunking on squeezed coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I can also confirm the "rice crispyness" of the spaced out coil 

This is the first time in a while I have used one and I immediately got a pop when test firing it for the first time. I had not even considered that the coil was the reason, just assumed it was something with the wick/juice, but it keeps doing that even now...thanks @Marzuq and @Silver for the info - compressed it is for me then


----------



## Marzuq

0.4ohm dual coil build. ugly coil.
i built this coil last night before i went to sleep. as you can see after about 1.5mm of 6mg nic juice. pg/vg is 50/50. the centre on both coils are already showing signs of gunk...

@Gazzacpt will be doing a better experiment and should prove to yield a better comparison.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ok so this was about 5.5ml of clearish custard based juice on a 1.5mm ID compressed micro coil.

Just installed






After full Reo bottle
















Got home to late to play with coils I should be able to through in a spaced micro tomorrow night. So this gives me another day on the compressed micro might as well use it as data. I am going to use a different slightly darker juice tomorrow. I will go mad vaping the same juice 4 days in a row.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the efforts @Gazzacpt


----------



## zadiac

I prefer the spaced coil. Better flavor for me imo. The compressed coils cause my cotton to be burned and severed within the coil, where it never happens with the spaced coil. Just my own take on it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Day 2:

Ok so this morning I did a dry burn loaded up some juice (blueberry waffles) and finished a reo bottle again aprox 5.5ml.





















Looks yummy hey.

Prep for Day 3:

This evening I wound and installed this little beast.











Granted the spacing is still tight but trying to be as "scientific" as possible I didn't want to change the ID from 1.5mm or the number of wraps and bigger spaces made the coil to long for my liking.

Got the same custard juice loaded as day 1. Had a toot and the vapour seems more but no discernable flavour difference. 

Lets see what tomorrow brings.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

IMO (humble) ribbon type works better than standard round Kanthal for spaced/ugly coils.


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> IMO (humble) ribbon type works better than standard round Kanthal for spaced/ugly coils.


It does. In fact it down right sucks if you don't leave gaps with ribbon.

Oh and welcome back Ohm. The trip go well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> It does. In fact it down right sucks if you don't leave gaps with ribbon.
> 
> Oh and welcome back Ohm. The trip go well?



Thanks Gazza - yip all went "klopdisselboom"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

